# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Регламентированная отчетность 2012 год

## Bum.delo

Добрый день! Может быть у кого-нибудь есть для установки регламентированная отчетность за любой квартал 2012 года? Очень нужно))) Нигде не могу найти. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Может быть у кого-нибудь есть для установки регламентированная отчетность за любой квартал 2012 года? Очень нужно))) Нигде не могу найти. Заранее спасибо.


Здесь 4 квартал 2012 г
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5bU5/HWe6R5oGz
Распаковать и скопировать в папку ExtFurms вашей информационной базы

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Bum.delo

Спасибо Вам большое, выручили)))

----------

